# .223 varmint rifle



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was wandering what is a good .223 bolt action rifle for coyote up to 200 yards.I was looking at a remington or a savage.Is a heavy barrel really necessary?Also what is a good type of ammo,wont be hunting for fur just helping the deer herd.From stand distance will reach 200 to 230 yards.I see them at gander mountain or fin feather and fur.Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

All about your budget.I own multiple rifles in calibers suitable for coyote.Most are nicer rifles I don't feel the desire to use a lot and get scratched/marred up.I picked up an old Remington 710 ,put a 4-16x40AO scope and a bipod on it.Its all I take out for yotes anymore.Plenty accurate out to 250yds and even more.Almost all manufacturers are making "budget" centerfires now and they will easily do the job on a coyote at ranges you mention.Actions may not be smooth as butter,trigger may not be perfect,etc.But,you won't be dropping $800-$1000 plus on a rifle either.If you WANT to then that's quite fine also.I've heard a lot of good things about Savage as far as accuracy,trigger,etc.Maybe not "match grade" but again,guite adequate.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Most any of the rifles will be good enough for shots on yotes to 200 yds or so. If not, either you got a bad one or the wrong ammo. You can get by as cheaply as a Neff handi rifle or as expensive as you can dream. The Savages are good out of the box & don't break the bank. I have Ruger 77's & Remington 700's (old ones) and all are extremely accurate, probably more than I'm capable any more.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Heavy barrels have different vibration, and POI won't change as much if the barrel heats up. Necessary no, but if you have a "good" heavy barrel you'll probably grow to appreciate it the more you shoot it.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

joebertin said:


> Heavy barrels have different vibration, and POI won't change as much if the barrel heats up. Necessary no, but if you have a "good" heavy barrel you'll probably grow to appreciate it the more you shoot it.


Heavy bull barrel savage.I still regret mine that was chambered in 22-250!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Heavy barrels really only come into play , for the most part, when you shoot several rounds consecutively & heat the barrel. I have yet to see that situation in shooting coyotes. Save your money on the bull barrel & put the best glass you can afford on it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If your budget will allow I would think about a CZ 527 American, Savage offers a lot of rifles in different price ranges, a used 700ADL would be nice as well.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Just buy a TC Venture and pick up some Superformance ammo and youll be good to go!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Second the TC Venture...Excellent guns for the money. I have a TC Venture 22-250 with weathershield.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> If your budget will allow I would think about a CZ 527 American, Savage offers a lot of rifles in different price ranges, a used 700ADL would be nice as well.


I have a Rem 700 ADL in .243 Win. Not really a "varmint" caliber, but could be used as such. When I went out to the range to sight in for PA deer gun season my first 2 shots at 100 yards went, basically, through the same hole! A terrifically accurate rifle. Win CXP2 ammo @ 100 gr BTW.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I wish some of the doubters would go google images of wounds from a .243.

Here is .243
https://www.google.com/search?q=.24...Ag#hl=en-US&tbm=isch&q=.243+winchester+wounds


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

And .223 
https://www.google.com/search?q=.24...d=0CAcQ_AUoAg#hl=en-US&tbm=isch&q=.223+wounds


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If you're really going to stretch the range or have 1 gun for both varmits & deer, then the .243 is awfully hard to beat, IMO. We use one for g-hogs, yotes, & have a couple antelope trips with it & it's a great round for all that. 55 gr V-Max for varmints & 95 gr Nosler ballistic tips for the bigger stuff or real long range work.
For varmits only, the .223 is great w/ lots of ammo available that won't break the bank.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Take the money you are going to spend on that new Savage or other rifle in that
bracket Rem 770, ect. and look at a few shows, dealers used shelves. You 
should be able to find a used Rem 700, Win 70, Ruger 77 just to mention a few
for the same money. The market is glutted with BA rifles. I'm a collector I trade
guns for hobby. Spend $400 on good older gun, take care of it. You will make a
couple bucks if you decide to sell it later. By new bottom bracket gun, like driving new car off lot, lost value. One more piece of advice 223 and 308 are in
demand by the black gun crowd. Putting them higher than other cals. Other
good coyote cals 222, 22/250, 243, 6mm Rem, 25/06 to name a few. Coyotes
easy to kill all you have to do is hit them.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Cabela's in C-bus had an older, used 700 ADL in .243 if you're interested. Had a bench rest style fore end & the rear sight had been removed, likely for scope installation, but you'd need glass anyhow. I think it was in the $400 range.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> I have a Rem 700 ADL in .243 Win. Not really a "varmint" caliber, but could be used as such. When I went out to the range to sight in for PA deer gun season my first 2 shots at 100 yards went, basically, through the same hole! A terrifically accurate rifle. Win CXP2 ammo @ 100 gr BTW.


I had a ADL in 243 as well, just didn't shoot it much because I already have a 6MM Rem, ended up swapping it off, if your not saving the pelts then a 243 would make a great gun as well.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Savage with Accu-Trigger


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

go with the savage axis or edge and put a timney drop in trigger with some good optics. i did the same thing 22-250 though with a harris bipod nikon 4.5-14x42 coyote scope w/ sunshade and a limb savor barrel vibration dampener . my gun is a 3/8" MOA gun. i shoot winchester silver supreme 55gr. 200 -300 yards i have a 1 1/2" group and furthest kill on a yote was 452 yards laying prone. doesnt get much better than that if your going to be hunting at night when its dark go with at least a 40 mm objective optic too allows more light in to see better


----------

